# Bakery name needed!



## jiffypop04 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going crazy trying to find the perfect name for my bakery! Every name I come up with, seems to already be taken by someone!

I am wanting something to do with, or similar to:

sassy

sweet

cakes

tasty

etc.....

Any ideas? I would appreciate the help  =)


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

The best way to name your bakery is to do a search on either Google or Yahoo. However, you can also go to GoDaddy (I know, Bob Parsons is now a pariah for his hunting venture) to see if the domain name is already taken. It doesn't cost anything. But my advice is to just come up with something that you like, and don't try to be too cute. Those names are already taken...


----------



## felin (Sep 3, 2010)

I would recommend using a Thesaurus to help.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

What 's your first name?


----------



## felin (Sep 3, 2010)

Cupcake City or City of Cupcakes.

I've actually thought about that name before and thought it would be cute to totally do the place up in faux buildings and lights, etc. I think it's a great name. Wasn't gonna share it, but decided to. There ya go.


----------



## semipsychobaker (Apr 9, 2011)

how about "the sassy lady" cupcakery

I am in process of opening mine and its called totally baked


----------

